
LinkedIn laying off nearly 1k amid hiring slowdown - malechimp
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/07/21/linkedin-layoffs-company-cuts-jobs-amid-hiring-slowdown/5480859002/
======
malechimp
I understand the layoffs in Airbnb and the airlines. But I'm not sure I can
justify the layoffs in linkedin. If anything there are more people looking for
a job than before so I'd guess more people would go for the premium (paid)
service at least in US.

Beats me...

